# Knives



## Griff

Here is my Farid CLS Combat Life Support.

Grips are micarta.

Blade is hollow ground altered tool steel

Overall length is 12.5", blade is 7" and the knife is full tang.

Stock is 1/4" thick

It is very heavy and could chop down a tree

It weighs 578 grams ex sheaf

It is also razor sharp with amazing edge retension


----------



## scottishcammy

:scared: :scared:


----------



## murph

The knife is very nice but the sheath looks like it has seen better days. I'd be tempted to wet form a new one. The prices they charge, iirc, you'd think they would have made a slightly more decorative sheath.


----------



## JonW

Griff, I love that CLS... Id love to use it for my Cheffing 

Sadly it seems that model is NLA... If you see one come up for sale can you let me know? ta


----------



## Griff

JonW said:


> Griff, I love that CLS... Id love to use it for my Cheffing
> 
> Sadly it seems that model is NLA... If you see one come up for sale can you let me know? ta.


 The last price I saw for these was £350, and yes, they are no longer available.

Paid £250 when I bought mine direct off Farid

It is an awesome knife with amazing sharpness of blade.

With this in hand you could say to Crocodile Dundee...................you call that a knife!!!


----------



## limey

I usually have at least two knives on my person, unless I have to fly (then it's three)

The Leatherman Wave has permanent residence in a nylon sheath on my belt. I have a Columbia River Knife Team Van Hoy Snap Lock 2 as a money clip. In the drawer at work here I have a CRKT FD liner lock tanto. At home on the desk I have a kershaw dive knife used as a letter opener. There's a SOG Paratool in each set of turnout gear I have (2), along with a cheap folding knife in my everyday set. Multiple Swiss Army knives, typically in the glovebox in case I need a corkscrew while out and about...

I guess I need to start taking pictures. How about another post on flashlights


----------



## scottishcammy

limey said:


> I usually have at least two knives on my person, unless I have to fly (then it's three)
> 
> The Leatherman Wave has permanent residence in a nylon sheath on my belt. I have a Columbia River Knife Team Van Hoy Snap Lock 2 as a money clip. In the drawer at work here I have a CRKT FD liner lock tanto. At home on the desk I have a kershaw dive knife used as a letter opener. There's a SOG Paratool in each set of turnout gear I have (2), along with a cheap folding knife in my everyday set. Multiple Swiss Army knives, typically in the glovebox in case I need a corkscrew while out and about...
> 
> I guess I need to start taking pictures. How about another post on flashlights


 'fraid you'd get a few years in the jail in this country walking around with those limey!


----------



## murph

scottishcammy said:


> Arrgghh, I shouldn't be looking at these things! :laugh:


 I don't own any knives over 3 inches, honest. :wink:

Even if I did I certainly wouldn't leave the house with one.

Who am I trying to fool. I think I gave the game away by mentioning the fact I was looking for a way to pay for some Belgian whetstones last night.

Wait, I've got it, they were for sharpening my razor because we Scots are too tight to buy razors.


----------



## pg tips

can someone explain what makes a knife "interesting"

I have dozens of boring ones :biggrin:

btw the firm have sent a memo to us all telling us to check the length of blades on personal knives or multi tools we have to make sure their arse is covered.

3 inches max blade length I think.

Work won't issue us with knives on H&S grounds! We actually had to have safety training for a soldering iron in case we burnt ourselves


----------



## scottishcammy

pg tips said:


> can someone explain what makes a knife "interesting"
> 
> I have dozens of boring ones :biggrin:
> 
> btw the firm have sent a memo to us all telling us to check the length of blades on personal knives or multi tools we have to make sure their arse is covered.
> 
> 3 inches max blade length I think.
> 
> Work won't issue us with knives on H&S grounds! We actually had to have safety training for a soldering iron in case we burnt ourselves


 the relevant act it states:

......_(3) This section does not apply to a folding pocketknife if the cutting edge of its blade does not exceed *three inches* (*7.62 centimetres*)_......


----------



## Griff

limey said:


> I usually have at least two knives on my person, unless I have to fly (then it's three)
> 
> The Leatherman Wave has permanent residence in a nylon sheath on my belt. I have a Columbia River Knife Team Van Hoy Snap Lock 2 as a money clip. In the drawer at work here I have a CRKT FD liner lock tanto. At home on the desk I have a kershaw dive knife used as a letter opener. There's a SOG Paratool in each set of turnout gear I have (2), along with a cheap folding knife in my everyday set. Multiple Swiss Army knives, typically in the glovebox in case I need a corkscrew while out and about...
> 
> I guess I need to start taking pictures. How about another post on flashlights


 I looked at and assessed the Wave but found IMO that the Supertool was superior.

It is a superb bit of kit and I wouldn't be without mine


----------



## JonW

Griff said:


> The last price I saw for these was £350, and yes, they are no longer available.
> 
> Paid £250 when I bought mine direct off Farid
> 
> It is an awesome knife with amazing sharpness of blade.
> 
> With this in hand you could say to Crocodile Dundee...................you call that a knife!!!


 Indeed Griff. The Aussies love me already :wink:

Maybe I should email him, I think hes moved onto hollow handles which isn't something I want... hmmm

I do have a leatherman wave which I used to carry when doing festivals and even made a picket fence fit on site one day using the saw and screwdrivers on it. These days Id be afraid to carry it in case someone used it on me

Limey - Torches mate... not flashlights... they don't flash...  yep bring the thread on... I've a great Inova T series and a large and heavy Maglight I keep by the bed to welcome intruders who do not knock...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve not been keen on knives since an ex-surgeon I was looking after came at me with a long knife (carving or bread I can`t remember which) in the early `80`s, it got to within 6 inches of my heart before I and a colleague stopped him :doctor:


----------



## Griff

2nd Farid, a sort of little brother to the CLS. More of a utility knife, again very sharp, and made from Farid's special st steel

Micarta grips, 8.5" overall, blade 3.5", 1/4" stock and tapering to blade point, full tang


----------



## pg tips

Got this in a pm, amused me!



> P.s. are you as increasingly scared of Griff as me?!?! I have this terrible feeling I'll find him in my garage one night wearing nothing but a ski mask and a massive....knife!!! :scared:


----------



## Griff

pg tips said:


> Got this in a pm, amused me!
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. are you as increasingly scared of Griff as me?!?! I have this terrible feeling I'll find him in my garage one night wearing nothing but a ski mask and a massive....knife!!! :scared:
Click to expand...

 Same with knives as with watches Pg, just like good stuff!!


----------



## Griff

Other views of smaller Farid

Photobucket went down for maintenance


----------



## Griff

After I saw Alan Ladd play Jim Bowie, I had the one below made, and this one is a full tang knife of 18.5" overall and awaiting an invasion of Triffids :laugh:


----------



## Griff

One of my favourite folders. Benchmade M2HS, 9" overall, 4" blade, titanium liners and liner lock, thumb hole


----------



## Griff

I've just bought this power house of a multi tool, and I think it is awesome.

Leatherman Surge:-










My question to Cammy and others in the know, what is the law on carrying these!???

They are made and designed to wear on a belt, and they are a multi tool and not designed to be a weapon.

I have some predictions of the answer(s), and IMO the law is becoming a *stupid mess* on issues like this


----------



## pg tips

Griff basically the law is an ass but in simple speak...

you may carry a knife with a blade which has a cutting edge length of 3.0" or less so long as it is capable of folding but does not lock open!

Now imho a folding knife that doesn't lock is dangerous but the law is trying to stop fixed blades and as usual making a hash of it!

btw did anyone see that coachman's multi tool on antiques road show on Sunday?


----------



## MarkF

That looks a nice bit of kit Griff.

I know that you can't carry them onto a plane either on your person or in your luggage. They get confiscated.


----------



## Griff

I have put Leatherman in my luggage but not hand luggage with no problem at all.

What EXACTLY is the law on locking blades. All Leathermans have folding blades but which lock when open.

If this means Leathermans are banned this a f**king stupid law!!!???

They are openly on sale and they must be allowed for walkers and people doing a job of work.

The law on knives is becoming an absolute pathetic and inept farce imposed by stupid people, many of whom I suspect are new labour type women.

I would however like a complete and full answer on this with the *correct* facts, if someone can please give it.

Is Scottish law the same as English on this!??


----------



## pg tips

Griff

link here http://www.bkcg.co.uk/guide/law.html with further links on the site

This folding and locking business seems to be aimed at flick and gravity knives, ie ones that with a quick single movement open out and lock in place, so utility tools should be OK although the 3 inch law still applies by the look of it.


----------



## Dave ME

Locking blades and fixed blades (and any folding blade over 3") are not illegal to own, but they are illegal to carry in public without good reason (however that may be defined). The law as written shouldn't cover locking blades under 3", but a precedent was set that meant they are considered to be fixed blades in the early 90s. Is it sensible? Probably not, but we've got to live with it.


----------



## Griff

Dave ME said:


> Locking blades and fixed blades (and any folding blade over 3") are not illegal to own, but they are illegal to carry in public without good reason (however that may be defined). The law as written shouldn't cover locking blades under 3", but a precedent was set that meant they are considered to be fixed blades in the early 90s. Is it sensible? Probably not, but we've got to live with it.


Stupid laws can be changed, and without a complete compliance of what clearly is stupid. Bad law has to be changed, and it can only be done so by adopting a common interpretation on e.g. the law on knives. A hoodie with a flick knife or butterfly knife is clearly not a workman doing a job of work.

If I was arrested fitting a new head lamp unit to my car with a Leatherman then that would be a completely stupid officer using a completely stupid interpretation of the law, and the stupid ******* should have his arse kicked so hard by his sergeant that he'd be wearing it for a hat!!!

Good link Pg!

Where is the bit about a folding blade should not lock!!??


----------



## quoll

Leathermans are held open only with the spring aren't they? (Well mine is anyway.) That makes it folding, not locking. A lock knife has to have a firm mechanical lock to be classed as such - a bleeding strong spring doesn't count. The two in this picture are lock knives - the left hand one is a Benchmade (3" blade) and the other a Boker Magnum (2 3/4" blade). Both have side locks that have to be released to close the blade.










As far as I know these are both illegal to carry 'without good reason' even with their short length.


----------



## quoll

Ah...after a quick google I see that the Leatherman Surge's blades are locking. Very nice bit of kit.


----------



## Griff

The Leatherman Surge, which I have just bought above, has a lock like a liner lock on a Benchmade that I also have.

By what you say, that would make the knife blades on this Leatherman lock blades and therefore maybe illegal to carry, which is what I find *bloody stupid*. Making ANY Leatherman illegal to carry is *BLOODY STUPID*, and why I have started this thread.

But where in Pg's link is the reference to folding blades *which lock*!!??????

It *IS* a great bit of kit!!


----------



## Dave ME

Griff, loads of good info here at the BritishBlades forums: http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8336

(Link should be OK, it's a knife forum with occasional discussion of watches in one of the sub-forums, but Google BritishBlades if the link is taken away. The Law sub-forum there is full of useful stuff on knife law.)

The law does not mention lock knives. A case in 1992 (Harris vs. DPP) set a precedent that a locking knife is considered to be a fixed blade, not a folding knife, and therefore is governed by those rules, not those for folding knives.

In general, there is a specific provision under law for a folding knife with a blade of less than 3" to be legal and to not require any specific reason to carry.


----------



## Griff

Dave ME said:


> Griff, loads of good info here at the BritishBlades forums: http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8336
> 
> (Link should be OK, it's a knife forum with occasional discussion of watches in one of the sub-forums, but Google BritishBlades if the link is taken away. The Law sub-forum there is full of useful stuff on knife law.)
> 
> *The law does not mention lock knives. A case in 1992 (Harris vs. DPP) set a precedent that a locking knife is considered to be a fixed blade, not a folding knife, and therefore is governed by those rules, not those for folding knives.*
> 
> In general, there is a specific provision under law for a folding knife with a blade of less than 3" to be legal and to not require any specific reason to carry.


 *That is insanity!!*

The blade folds!!!!

That then must become a case law to fail. If the blade folds, it is a folding blade!!!!!

It doesn't matter what mechanism is used to make the blade rigid, the blade is easily made unrigid for folding, and carrying as a folded blade. This is what I mean about stupidity in a law, and it MUST be contested and changed if that is indeed now within the everyday law!!?? *Is it!!??*


----------



## jasonm

> and it MUST be contested and changed if that is indeed now within the everyday law!!?? Is it!!?? blink.gif


 I take your point Griff, but the reality is that the number of people who would have a issue with this law must be relativly small, as such are not going to be heard much I would think....

Once made, not many laws are revoked...Unless a few hundred years pass.....

Or there is a Government change

Superb tool by the way.....

( The Leatherman, not you )


----------



## pg tips

there is no specific ruling on this Griff but as Dave said a precedent was set in 1992 to regard any folding knife where the blade can be locked as a fixed blade.

It's the opposite argument to yours, not it can be folded therefore it's a folding blade but it can be locked therefore it's a fixed blade.

In this thread http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=23205 Andrew has given anecdotal evidence of how this is being applied



Running_man said:


> A colleague has recently been pulled for having a 2" lock knife. He was arrested because of other things he was carrying but the copper told him that the lock knife was illegal because it locked. He was given a caution and sent on his way. The same copper caught him again with the same knife and he was in court last week. There's more to it than that which I can't discuss however.


----------



## mel

Aren't Stanley knives illegal?, The ones where the blade slides out it's full 3/4 inch? I do know they are highly regarded by certain bods who are NOT carpet fitters as being a useful weapon with which to terrorise and menace the lieges, and as such tend to get owners "lifted" by ra polis for carrying them, unless in a tool case, as I left work we were being provided with lock boxes in the vans to get round this.


----------



## GaryH

For any of you guys into knives I can recommend Heinnie.com for a £19.95 CRKT Hammond Dessert Cruiser. RRP stated as Â£59.95. I bought one and it's very impressive. This isn't legal to carry in public in the UK but I assumes it's legal to own. It's in the Clearance section. Heinnie's always do great service and orders usually arrive next day - free P&P.

Mods - hope post OK; you will of course remove if necessary.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## oddgitt

Thanks gary, these are great tools. I've just ordered one. I already have the serrated one but, what I didn't know, is it had 'operation iraqi freedom' acid etched into the blade - i'd mistakenly bought the special edition one! Still a very nice knife, crkt is one of my favourtie brands. Looking forward to adding to my collection.

Rich


----------



## louiswu

oooo. something to buy that isn't a watch.... my wife WILL be pleased.

cheers for the heads-up


----------



## Odo

New I had a picture somewhere, not sure why I bought this, nearest I get to the great outdoors is peering through the patio doors and deciding it looks a bit nippy so I'll put the kettle on.. 

So at the moment its the worlds most over engineered letter opener 










Really fancy one of the Spyderco bugs for my keyring next.


----------



## GaryH

Odo said:


> New I had a picture somewhere, not sure why I bought this, nearest I get to the great outdoors is peering through the patio doors and deciding it looks a bit nippy so I'll put the kettle on..
> 
> So at the moment its the worlds most over engineered letter opener
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really fancy one of the Spyderco bugs for my keyring next.


 swissknifeandtool.co.uk are doing the Spyderco bug for £6 shipped. Great keyring knife. Heinnie's are selling for Â£6.95. Grasshopper is cheap at swiss.... I seem to only use my knives to open other knives.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Odo

GaryH said:


> swissknifeandtool.co.uk are doing the Spyderco bug for £6 shipped. Great keyring knife. Heinnie's are selling for £6.95. Grasshopper is cheap at swiss.... I seem to only use my knives to open other knives.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


 Thanks Gary, will have a look.


----------



## Chromejob

Dept. of Archived Thread Retrieval:

The Mod Made Me Do It.... Sorry, no blade shots, the watches were the chief attraction for these pics (or so I thought).



















Closer view of the Blackie Collins Wenoka (hilt, if ye can call it that):


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

*Knives... somebody say knives...??*

SharkBiKe - I'll swear that the 3rd one down is for 'gigging' fish or other type of spear.

Okay, here's a small portion of my collection... SB the green one in the back of the 3rd pix is a parachutists knife that opens very strangely. I've won a few bets with it. It was meant to hang from the rigging and only opens in a down position - very cool. Viet Nam era.





































Yes, I'm into miniatures also, 4th pix with the custom tie tack or hat pin knife. Can anyone guess what that is in the pix (with the "B" on it)... who knows... you may win a knife... Shouldn't be too tough though.

I like the watch/gun/knife/theme:


----------



## The Canon Man

Here's my addition to the Watch/Gun/Knife theme.


----------



## a6cjn

How on earth did I miss this thread? 

I have a few knives knocking about 























































(I make 'em)

Chris


----------



## William_Wilson

a6cjn said:


> Chris


That skinning knife is interesting, have you ever used it?

Later,

William


----------



## a6cjn

William_Wilson said:


> That skinning knife is interesting, have you ever used it?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 Not that particular one

Most of my knives end up as drawer queens

It's shaved a few arms though artytime:

Chris


----------



## Big Rick

A few of mine.

Custom Buck 110's USA










Alan Wood Cumbria.


----------



## Big Rick

A few more

Marcin Bona Poland



















Dave Pitt USA










Some detail of the scrimshaw


----------



## a6cjn

Rick, I was hoping you would post a few pics

Folks, Rick has an amazing collection of custom and production knives

Please show us some of those unique Bowies you have

Chris 

Edit: pleased to say you already have :clapping:


----------



## Big Rick

Bowies as requested by Chris.

J Neilson USA










Ray Laconico USA


----------



## Big Rick

Toby Crocker Dorset UK










This is all the bits that made it. The knife is a full take down and is held together with hidden pins.


----------



## a6cjn

Thanks Rick

I still think that Toby's knife is as good as any that you would see in the US, if not better than most

My only claim to fame is that I supplied him with the nickel silver that he used for the liners :yes:

Great stuff Rick

Chris


----------



## Big Rick

a6cjn said:


> Thanks Rick
> 
> I still think that Toby's knife is as good as any that you would see in the US, if not better than most
> 
> My only claim to fame is that I supplied him with the nickel silver that he used for the liners :yes:
> 
> Great stuff Rick
> 
> Chris


 Yea Chris the Toby Subhilt is still my favourite and I guees will always be so!!


----------



## Big Rick

A few for Sunday.

Mike Quesenberry USA.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Big Rick said:


> A few more
> 
> Marcin Bona Poland


 Big Rick... :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: (a 5/5 Bower)

You have some SERIOUS knives there!! Unless you have some equally serious watches... you are on the wrong forum, Dude! ! !

What is the handle material on this one??

Great photography... yours? How about a few Knife/Watch photos??

As soon as I can catch my breath... I'll try to comment more... *W O W !*

Thanx for these!

Robert


----------



## marmisto

This was a boot sale find, think it's a divers knife. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Who. Me?

Not sure how much use it would be as a diver's knife, but I suppose it could be from the early days of diving, before anyone learnt what was useful/necessary.

I'd expect at least a double blade with one blade serrated and a notch to cut line (so you can cut yourself free of fishing net etc, if you're careless enough to get tangled). Diver's knives tend to have a stabbing point as well - useful for working in to knots/tangles to cut.

That's more like a bread knife shape. I'd have said woodworking, if it wasn't for the brass handle (which suggests it was designed for use in seawater). Possibly a knife for use on a boat?

If you undo the screw on the end, is there anything inside the handle?


----------



## AbingtonLad

That shape of blade is known as a 'tanto' and often these blades are used mainly for the strength of their point. The knurling on the handle would also suggest that it's designed to take a lot of pressure - although it would also work as a good grip under water (is it made of brass?).

Interesting item, particularly with that sheath - which also seems to have a heavy duty diving-type belt mount. So yes, it ticks the boxes for a diving knife except, as mentioned above, for the fact the blade lacks serration and a notch.

Good find.


----------



## Who. Me?

I've just Googled tanto blades and they all seem to have the cutting edge on the short side. This one's got the edge on the long side, more like a long craft knife or stanley knife, which are used for slicing or paring.

I'm probably completely wrong, but it does look more like a tool than a hunting type of knife. Could it be an old rigger's knife from a sailing boat?


----------



## Who. Me?

I know it's not exactly the same as the above, but this is a rigging knife...

http://www.marlinespike.com/knife.html

I'd wonder if there is a spike in the handle (for prying at knots)?


----------



## marmisto

No spike, the shank goes all the way through and is attached by the screw in plug.

It weighs a couple of kilos so too heavy for work on a boat.

Been told it's a Russian Navy Diver Knife, hole in bottom to stop buoyancy...


----------



## jsud2002

I like my knives have done since I was a young lad in the scouts , I will have a search about for my knives and put up a photo


----------



## Garry

jsud2002 said:


> I like my knives have done since I was a young lad in the scouts , I will have a search about for my knives and put up a photo


 Look forward to it.

I need to get some pics of my others.......


----------



## Guest

living in house of females i have gradually given up all guns and [most]knifes, used to have a fire arms certificate, but that was all given up when my first was born, i still have some knifes and i used to make them, couldn't tell you where they are , but if i find any i will post them on here


----------



## Garry

Good stuff,

My wife does not particularly like knives or guns, but she knew I was into all this stuff when we met, so puts up with it!

I'm just stubborn and declined her requests to stop buying and using them..... :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002

Bruce said:


> living in house of females i have gradually given up all guns and [most]knifes, used to have a fire arms certificate, but that was all given up when my first was born, i still have some knifes and i used to make them, couldn't tell you where they are , but if i find any i will post them on here


 Same here Bruce I still have my firearms licence but no firearms I sold them all last year but I do still have my Air Rifle upstairs in the loft some where . would be good if you could find some photos of your homemade knives as I am always envious of people with the skills to make their own . ( ps if you ever decide to sell one of your homemade knives please bear me in mind )


----------



## Guest

jsud2002 said:


> Same here Bruce I still have my firearms licence but no firearms I sold them all last year but I do still have my Air Rifle upstairs in the loft some where . would be good if you could find some photos of your homemade knives as I am always envious of people with the skills to make their own . ( ps if you ever decide to sell one of your homemade knives please bear me in mind )


 i sold most of my knifes at a boot fair 2 years ago, got peanuts for them as well as no-one appreciates or cares about the amount of work involved :sadwalk:


----------



## Faze

I collect WWII American M3 fighting knives. Sadly these are hard to come by in the UK.
I also have the deactivated Luger and a Tokarev auto.


----------



## Garry

Odd gun the Luger..

Probably one of the most comfy pistols to hold ever, but I'm always on the fence with the looks of them!


----------



## SBryantgb

A Thompson sub machine gun would really set that collection off :yes:


----------



## Faze

SBryantgb said:


> A Thompson sub machine gun would really set that collection off :yes:


 Sold one to buy a very very rare M3 knife.

I've had a few pass through, including a Sten Mk3, PPSH, Walther P38, war finish .38 revolver and a few others


----------



## Faze

Sold these too so I could concentrate on the M3's


----------



## SlimJim16v

3 of my titanium knives, L - R PITS MkII : PITS MkIII : Spderco PITS (SPITS)


----------



## Garry

If I remember, the original PITS had RWL34 blade steel, but the Spyderco has N690?

Nice knives, I reckon Slimjim may be on British Blades, as I think that was the birth place of the original by Mike Read.

I still prefer the originals over the Spyderco version.


----------



## mcb2007

Used to have loads of them now down the this pair of Kroo's

http://


----------



## jsud2002

I had a slight misfortune earlier tonight with the kitchen knife , the words "ow" came to mind


----------



## hughlle

Puts me to shame haha. Although I have only been collecting for 2 months. If you ever feel like you might croak come the morning, make sure to ship that stuff my way first  really getting into the idea of making a forge and having a crack at some hand made knives. I'd love to try working with antler one day.

I've 3 knives in the works from my new Romanian friend, but this is the latest acquisition, also from him. Only stock photos so far, I told him just to ship everything together next year when the custom pair is finished.


----------



## Thimo2

I've made a few puukkos (bought the blades)...have no earthly use for knives, just like 'em.


----------



## EchoSevenNine

I've always had a few knives about me but the last 6 or 7 years i've carried a Leatherman Charge.

Once you get over the loss of the beauty of a knife and look at the functionality theres no going back.


----------



## xellos99

I was into this years back but lost interest completely after the novelty wore off.

I have a large sebenza 21 with inlays, Spyderco paramilitary, Emerson stubby ( legal carry in UK ) and Benchmark large griptilian.

The problem I found was you cant flip them easily in the UK. Everywhere seems to class them as prohibited items even though the likes of amazon has been proven to sell them to under 18 without checks


----------



## hughlle

Just get on British blades or a bushcraft forum. Good knives dint sit around very long.

I will never be a knife "collector" though. Like with watches, unless it has an intended purpose and will get used, what's the point  I've seen folk with 100 different spydies, and all I can think is why. At least with watches I can put one on and wear it all week. Can't even take a spyderco out of the front door without good reason. I enjoy a good quality locker, but I much prefer a good legal EDC so I can actually take it out if the house.


----------



## r-macus

At christmas I treated myself to a knife. I use them fairly often at work and other bits at home etc. I have three now with no intention of buying more . I covered all sizes and situations with what I will need. I found it hard to acquire certain ones, due to laws here. But here is my three , happy to give info or more pics. Do you have any ?


----------



## jsud2002

I do like knives , always have and always will. I carry this mini swiss army with me at all times in pouch on my wheelchair .










Here is another photo of some of my smaller pocket knives I own all bought from Gearbest


----------



## Stan

I have two old Victorinox Spartans as EDC (and a torch or two). I don't need much more these days, but life without a half decent knife and torch would be unthinkable.

I don't need anything other than that which is minimally practical, but handsome can be bonus. :wink: :yes:


----------



## r-macus

Another angle.


----------



## WRENCH

r-macus said:


> ﻿ Do you﻿﻿﻿ ha﻿ve any ﻿?


 I had a few, but got rid of them as I didn't want to have a "neds arsenal" when I moved into a town. I bought one of these Antonini knives, which is similar to an Opinel.










With the current knife crime, it looks that the government are going to treat "one handed" opening knives the same as flick knives, and make them illegal to own.


----------



## stdape

Use to have knife on me often, usually a sheaf knife. But with the laws nowadays carrying around is pointless. Idiots making it worse, stabbing people


----------



## Bonzodog

Long time knife collector,more passed thro my hands than I'm about to admit to.


----------



## r-macus

> With the current knife crime, it looks that the government are going to treat "one handed" opening knives the same as flick knives, and make them illegal to own.


 Absurd the way it's going. Legally I can't even carry my work utility knife in my work trousers, because some gang member might rob me and stab someone. It's like saying all cars should be banned because somebody got on the lash , then wiped out somebody on a zebra crossing. I think in a year or two you may not be able to own a slipjoint. But I can buy an 8 inch kitchen knife for £2 no questions asked. The mind boggles.



Bonzodog said:


> Long time knife collector,more passed thro my hands than I'm about to admit to.


 Any limited or fancies we should know about?


----------



## Bonzodog

r-macus said:


> Absurd the way it's going. Legally I can't even carry my work utility knife in my work trousers, because some gang member might rob me and stab someone. It's like saying all cars should be banned because somebody got on the lash , then wiped out somebody on a zebra crossing. I think in a year or two you may not be able to own a slipjoint. But I can buy an 8 inch kitchen knife for £2 no questions asked. The mind boggles.
> 
> Any limited or fancies we should know about?


 My interest was mostly custom,never managed to own a Bose ,but never say never.


----------



## GaryH

I used to buy quite a few knives but stopped primarily due to lack of cash. I've got Spyderco, CRKT, Kershaw, Cold Steel, Leatherman, Gerber, Schrade and others. The UK's very restrictive (but understandable) carrying laws make anything more than home use difficult except for traditional smallish slip joints. I like assisted opening models (not flick knives). Heinnie.com have a great selection of knives and often good offers. Interestingly knives reported in crime almost always seem to be normal domestic kitchen stuff or ridiculous "zombie" killers. Knife crime doesn't seem to be carried out with decent folding enthusiast knives. I used my Byrd Cara twice today.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Teg62x

Well in my daily jeans pockets I have these:



swiss army knife and gerber led.

on my uniform I have this:



leatherman skeletool.

in my daysack/Bergen I have these:



Boker sheath knife which was a gift from @WRENCH and a surefire 9P.

and I my work/gardening clothes, this:



browning emergency folder. There are others out in the shed I need to go look for!


----------



## Always"watching"

I also built up a quite large collection of old and new knives, mainly folders and the multi-blade Swiss pocket knives from Wenger and Victorinox but also including sheath knives and knives for marine use. I even had a small Spanish-made woodman's axe in the collection. Over the years I was collecting, I began to feel uneasy about possessing these knives and I must admit that the news stories about knife crime did make me think seriously about the wisdom and morality of collecting knives. The result was that I sold off about three-quarters of my collection through a reputable auction house, and am only glad that watches, and other things I was interested in, were easily able to supplant knives as a collecting interest.

I attach no opprobrium to others who still enjoy and collect knives, and can still appreciate a really good knife, old or new.


----------



## enfuseeast

well if this is an"amnesty"......here's 2 of mine i'm handing in... (found on boot sales in Pompey).... 2 W.W.2....."dangerous"....bully beef tin openers/boot lace cutter/horse hoof cleaner?/owel oul ?cant spell auel (hole maker?)....anyhoo....they both sharpen much better than any of my other knives (stainless steel kitchen knives)......but be aware.....i was stopped once by a cop here who removed a 3cm keyring folding stanley blade from my person....and when asked what i used it for,,,,i had to admit (embarrassingly).....it was for removing small pieces of plastic from a frame to make model aircraft.....sigh.....and also was just about to warn @Teg62x about the dangers of receiving "knife gifts"......from scottsmen ...... until i noticed "the kingdom of Fife".....in his profile.....and @WRENCH......was the donator ......now i am haunted by that terrifying phrase "are ye leeking fer a mars bar"....Scotts translation...."are you looking for a scar"....lol.....anyhoo here they are


----------



## Teg62x

enfuseeast said:


> well﻿ if this is an"amnesty"......here's 2 of mine i'm handing in... (found on boot sales in Pom﻿pey).... 2 W.W.2....."dangerous"....bully beef tin openers/boot lace cutter/horse hoo﻿f clea﻿ner?/owel ﻿oul ?cant sp﻿ell aue﻿l ﻿(ho﻿le﻿﻿ maker?)....anyhoo..﻿


 Hello matey, as you are in "pompey" they are more likely to be old Navy issue, they look like Bosuns knifes used for playing with bits of rope!


----------



## enfuseeast

hey actually that makes sense.... @Teg62x joking aside....can imagine the "pointy awl thing".....being used for loosening knots on rope ....thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Boots

@enfuseeast, yes, a Bosun's knife, the spiky thing is called a Marlin Spike and it is used for loosening knots and for splicing ropes.


----------



## WRENCH

@enfuseeast John Nowill "Navy Knife" still available new, £30.


----------



## enfuseeast

Wow...the very same knife....minus tin opener...mystery of "the pointy thing"...solved cheers guys bosun/navy knife it is... :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH

enfuseeast said:


> now﻿﻿﻿﻿ i am haunted by that terrifying phrase "are ye leeking fer a mars bar"


 You only need to get worried if you're threatened with "the malky". :huh:


----------



## enfuseeast

Malcolm Frazor ...the name rings a bell ... @WRENCH


----------



## WRENCH

enfuseeast said:


> Malcolm Frazor ...the name rings a bell ... @WRENCH


 Rhyming slang for open razor.


----------



## johnbaz

Hi

I have a few knives and bought two more last week from the bootsale!!

One is an Enzo carbon blade (Have a kit with a stainless blade somewhere unmade!), The other is (So i'm informed) made by a chap has been outed as a bit naughty after claiming to have made these from scratch when actually the blades were made in Pakistan!





































I paid £35 each which I reckon is something of a bargain!!

I was duped last year when I swapped my BSA Superstar carbine mk2 and a Webley Hurricane for these, The Spidies and Hinderer are all clones and almost worthless, The lad told me one Spidie was a clone but he wasn't sure which :mad0218:










Some of the others..










John


----------



## GaryH

> I also built up a quite large collection of old and new knives, mainly folders and the multi-blade Swiss pocket knives from Wenger and Victorinox but also including sheath knives and knives for marine use. I even had a small Spanish-made woodman's axe in the collection. Over the years I was collecting, I began to feel uneasy about possessing these knives and I must admit that the news stories about knife crime did make me think seriously about the wisdom and morality of collecting knives. The result was that I sold off about three-quarters of my collection through a reputable auction house, and am only glad that watches, and other things I was interested in, were easily able to supplant knives as a collecting interest.
> 
> I attach no opprobrium to others who still enjoy and collect knives, and can still appreciate a really good knife, old or new.


 I understand your feeling uneasy about knives and collecting them. I've got a couple of dozen but haven't bought any new ones for quite a while. I don't think my wife is keen on my interest in knives but I balance this by also liking (and having several) teddy bears. In the past, I've had a knife "seized" at customs and received a Border Force letter advising me that I can appeal. This was an assisted opener and certainly not a flick knife. I appreciate that customs officials can't spend too much time in distinguishing between technicalities of knife operation but my understanding is that a knife which can be flipped open with blade pressure from a "tension bar" and not a spring attached to a handle-button is legal. Crime never seems to involve decent quality collector knives. I like the craftsmanship of a good knife in the same way I can appreciate the work that goes into repairing a high-end pair of shoes. I'd guess that many people (mostly men) who like "gear" share a wide range of interests. Watches, pens, knives, shaving equipment, tools etc are all functional items which can be cheaply made and almost disposable or premium quality over-engineered collectors' items which can last a lifetime. I feel some uneasiness about having so many knives but if I wanted to go on the rampage I would probably only take one of them. Most people have need for a knife on a reasonably frequent basis. Some will struggle to open their parcels with scissors (or a spoon) and others will use a well made folder. Strangely I think it's been a lack of money that's led me to have so many knives. If I had more available funds I'd probably buy one £1,000 custom-made piece rather than numerous £20+ knives. If I'd saved most of the money I'd spent on watches over the last 25 years I'd be able to buy the Omega Speedmaster I've always wanted. Enough rambling....

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Bonzodog

johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a few knives and bought two more last week from the bootsale!!
> 
> One is an Enzo carbon blade (Have a kit with a stainless blade somewhere unmade!), The other is (So i'm informed) made by a chap has been outed as a bit naughty after claiming to have made these from scratch when actually the blades were made in Pakistan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid £35 each which I reckon is something of a bargain!!
> 
> I was duped last year when I swapped my BSA Superstar carbine mk2 and a Webley Hurricane for these, The Spidies and Hinderer are all clones and almost worthless, The lad told me one Spidie was a clone but he wasn't sure which :mad0218:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the others..
> 
> 
> 
> John


 Plenty of fakes around ,some are difficult to spot,bit like watches and many other things.


----------



## Always"watching"

Yes, Bonzo, there are many fakes out there and other knives that are just plain crap. As with watches, nothing beats experience and knowledge when it comes to choosing a good one.


----------



## enfuseeast

Like the logic. @GaryH
Offsetting your knife collection with teddy bears :laugh: .....let's hope yer Mrs. don't wake up one morning and find the room strewn with sawdust and stuffing...and one of your knives missing....after a "rampage" lol :taz:


----------



## GaryH

enfuseeast said:


> Like the logic. @GaryH
> Offsetting your knife collection with teddy bears :laugh: .....let's hope yer Mrs. don't wake up one morning and find the room strewn with sawdust and stuffing...and one of your knives missing....after a "rampage" lol :taz:


 Good point mate :biggrin: . I will blame my Sweep glove puppet.


----------



## enfuseeast

nice collection @johnbaz ..... are you a "blades" fan by any chance? lol..... or wednesday?  .... bet there's some great knives bobbing around on the boot sales up there in sheff.....you cant beat "old" sheffield steel (pre stainless)....for achieving a razor sharp edge....even those old sheffield steel butter knives with the bone handles you can sharpen well enough for a shave :thumbsup:


----------



## ETCHY

enfuseeast said:


> well if this is an"amnesty"......here's 2 of mine i'm handing in... (found on boot sales in Pompey).... 2 W.W.2....."dangerous"....bully beef tin openers/boot lace cutter/horse hoof cleaner?/owel oul ?cant spell auel (hole maker?)....anyhoo....they both sharpen much better than any of my other knives (stainless steel kitchen knives)......but be aware.....i was stopped once by a cop here who removed a 3cm keyring folding stanley blade from my person....and when asked what i used it for,,,,i had to admit (embarrassingly).....it was for removing small pieces of plastic from a frame to make model aircraft.....sigh.....and also was just about to warn @Teg62x about the dangers of receiving "knife gifts"......from scottsmen ...... until i noticed "the kingdom of Fife".....in his profile.....and @WRENCH......was the donator ......now i am haunted by that terrifying phrase "are ye leeking fer a mars bar"....Scotts translation...."are you looking for a scar"....lol.....anyhoo here they are


 Great knives, these are the type I collect. I've got over a hundred.. yes it's an obsession ! :naughty:


----------



## johnbaz

enfuseeast said:


> nice collection @johnbaz ..... are you a "blades" fan by any chance? lol..... or wednesday?  .... bet there's some great knives bobbing around on the boot sales up there in sheff.....you cant beat "old" sheffield steel (pre stainless)....for achieving a razor sharp edge....even those old sheffield steel butter knives with the bone handles you can sharpen well enough for a shave :thumbsup:


 I'm afraid I can't stand footy but the wife is a 'Blade'!! 

I have found some great old Sheffield made knives at the bootsales around here too!! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Deco

The red Victorinox is a gift from a well know and respected forum member; the black one a military issue gift from a Finnish pal. The red one lives in the kitchen and gets used a lot, from peeling, to an excellent can opener, to opening wine and beer bottles :drinks: . The black one is rarely used as the Leatherman trumps it in every department.










One of the Leathermans is generally in a pocket or on my belt, ne'er a day goes by with it getting some use (normally a blade, the pliers or one of the screwdrivers). they're an amazingly versatile and strong tool.























The British army knife stays in the potting shed and gets plenty of use in the vegetable patch.
















Whilst the Opinel lives in the Land Rover.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I have a couple of unusual ones...The first is a Browning Sports knife which my other half bought me when I first started working on the estate and realised I had to shoot lots of rabbits. I complained that I didn't have a sharp knife for skinning etc., so she went to a sports shop and was sold this. It has filled my freezer with rabbit many times over.





































The second is a 'knife' I inherited from my father, who I believe had it from his. Its quite a large thing (13") with a strangely curved blade which locks into place with a powerful spring clip. I can only assume it's some kind of folding billhook, used to cut small branches and limbs from trees and shrubs.



















Locking clip on top of the handle.


----------



## JoT

I have cleaned up all the old knife threads and merged them into this one. Well worth a look at Big Rick's collection, his posts start here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/124357-knives/&do=embed&comment=674323&embedComment=674323&embedDo=findComment


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> some﻿ kind of fold﻿ing ﻿bill﻿ho﻿o﻿k﻿,﻿


 Sometimes referred to as a "Spar Hook" and used by thatchers.


----------



## Bonzodog

Thinned my collection down to three users,this one arrived yesterday.


----------



## WRENCH

Bonzodog said:


> Thinned my collection down to three users,this one arrived yesterday.


 I'm going to have a clear out. I've read the current law, and what's being proposed for the future. It would appear current "legal carry" knives that can be opened one handed will be outlawed. As I do a lot of walking carrying camping gear, I don't want to fall foul of some over zealous constable, carrying an axe also worries me.


----------



## Bonzodog

WRENCH said:


> I'm going to have a clear out. I've read the current law, and what's being proposed for the future. It would appear current "legal carry" knives that can be opened one handed will be outlawed. As I do a lot of walking carrying camping gear, I don't want to fall foul of some over zealous constable, carrying an axe also worries me.


 My understanding is one hand opening if a lock blade.


----------



## WRENCH

Bonzodog said:


> My understanding is one hand opening if a lock blade.


 Unfortunately the whole thing is open interpretation. Meanwhile, kitchen knives with 8" blades are for sale in TK MAXX, where any scumbag can be off with them.


----------



## wrenny1969

I cleaned this yesterday. It's an old pic from when I was looking to sell it, which I didn't.

P1010192 by David Wren, on Flickr

Ideal for camping I'd say


----------



## enfuseeast

Big Rick said:


> A few for Sunday.
> 
> Mike Quesenberry USA.


 how many times they hammer those things? beautiful manufacture


----------



## enfuseeast

Roger the Dodger said:


> I have a couple of unusual ones...The first is a Browning Sports knife which my other half bought me when I first started working on the estate and realised I had to shoot lots of rabbits. I complained that I didn't have a sharp knife for skinning etc., so she went to a sports shop and was sold this. It has filled my freezer with rabbit many times over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a 'knife' I inherited from my father, who I believe had it from his. Its quite a large thing (13") with a strangely curved blade which locks into place with a powerful spring clip. I can only assume it's some kind of folding billhook, used to cut small branches and limbs from trees and shrubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locking clip on top of the handle.


 that underwood billhook looked like a beautiful antique garden tool ...... until i saw it at the end of a hairy arm .... sporting a wristwatch .... now im just sacared lol ... :thumbs_up:


----------



## JoT

Since the new knife law came into effect I disposed of all my plus 3" fixed blade and folding knives and now my modest collection is reduced to



Ettrick model penknife with ebony scales by A. Wright & Son (legal carry)


Lambsfoot penknife with ebony scales by A. Wright & Son (legal carry)


3" Lock-knife with rosewood scales by A. Wright & Son (not legal carry because of the lock)











Military / Navy knife by John Watts - the scales look like bakelite - belonged to my uncle, not issued so probably from his time in the merchant navy










I have two large multi-tools, a cheap Stanley and a more expensive Gerber - the Gerber has a locking blade so is not legal carry.










I also have a couple of short fixed blade knives in the loft along with a couple of vintage penknives and there's also a Swiss Army knife floating around the house somewhere.


----------



## WRENCH

Only three now, all legal folders. The first one (TBS Boar) has a very strong spring, so it's less likely to close on you when you don't want it. Once part of my everyday tool kit, but mainly parcel openers this past while.


----------



## r-macus

Post was removed, not sure why. My 3 , have been looking to get another for a while but have still held out, same as watches. You can see in my fox suru i hadn't the backspacer in correctly for the pic.

Steel will piercer, D2 , G10, liner lock. Lovely light knife, great size and clip. Was fairly costly for D2 steel , but its my go to for everything.

Fox suru Heinne haynes edition. M390, titanium , uk legal. A bit small , and the belly takes alot of cutting edge away. But i like the look. Paid a premium for the exotics.

Cold steel code 4, sv35vn ,aluminum handles, back lock . My largest and a great cutting blade shape and steel, good larger working knife.


----------



## JoT

@r-macus the links / images you posted on both your posts aren't working for me - can anyone else see them?


----------



## WRENCH

JoT said:


> @r-macus the links / images you posted on both your posts aren't working for me - can anyone else see them?


 I can see the picture above your post ?

I notice they are hosted on google images, and if I sign out of Google my images will not be seen until I sign in again if posted on a forum etc


----------



## JoT

WRENCH said:


> I can see the picture above your post ?
> 
> I notice they are hosted on google images, and if I sign out of Google my images will not be seen until I sign in again if posted on a forum etc


 Ah, that must be it, my images are hosted on the forum, so Google images come and go depending if the poster is logged in? Pretty rubbish by Google! :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

JoT said:


> Ah, that must be it, my images are hosted on the forum, so Google images come and go depending if the poster is logged in? Pretty rubbish by Google! :laugh:


 Yes, that's why I use the forum image host as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002

After seeing this topic about knives it got me thinking I fancy a new one so I went searching on the internet and could not resist a little gamble on this









Including p&p it came to £11.95 , will update you on the two mystery watches when they arrive


----------



## r-macus

jsud2002 said:


> After seeing this topic about knives it got me thinking I fancy a new one so I went searching on the internet and could not resist a little gamble on this
> 
> View attachment 24069
> 
> 
> Including p&p it came to £11.95 , will update you on the two mystery watches when they arrive


 Worth it for the masks alone :biggrin: .


----------



## Alpha550t

jsud2002 said:


> After seeing this topic about knives it got me thinking I fancy a new one so I went searching on the internet and could not resist a little gamble on this
> 
> View attachment 24069
> 
> 
> Including p&p it came to £11.95 , will update you on the two mystery watches when they arrive


 I've used Knives and Tools a few times, they have some great stuff, can't see this offer though.


----------



## jsud2002

Alpha550t said:


> I've used Knives and Tools a few times, they have some great stuff, can't see this offer though.


 https://preppersshop.co.uk/2-x-mystery-knives---seconds-14409-p.asp


----------



## Alpha550t

jsud2002 said:


> https://preppersshop.co.uk/2-x-mystery-knives---seconds-14409-p.asp


 Thanks for this. I may give it a go myself.


----------



## jsud2002

Alpha550t said:


> Thanks for this. I may give it a go myself.


 They also have a £10 mystery box


----------



## Alpha550t

jsud2002 said:


> They also have a £10 mystery box


 Very tempting! Knives and Tools online have some good gear, I thought that was where you were looking. I bought a couple of Opinel for the garden.


----------



## r-macus

Knives and tools and heinne I've used no probs. The amercians get it alot better with the choice they have and prices. I've seen another which I havent used yet called https://www.lamnia.com/en, Finnish based, competitive pricing. Has anyone used them yet?


----------



## spinynorman

I don't think these are really appropriate for the serious Knives thread, they're just some old penknives I've acquired, which I've been trying to identify. Also interested to see what anyone else has at the bottom of the kitchen or garage drawer.



The one I think is most interesting is inscribed "British Vegetable Parchment Mills, Northfleet" on one side and "sole agent Chas. Pretzlik, 176 Upper Thames Street" on the other. BVPM was one of a number of paper mills in Northfleet, built after WW1 and in business until 1971. I found one of their trade adverts from 1934 on eBay headlined "Ask your wife which wrapping she prefers" and naming Pretzlik as their UK agent. Vegetable parchment was used to wrap greasy food like fish and butter, which makes me think the knife belonged to my great uncle, who worked for Empire Dairies, the importers and producers of Anchor Butter.



It's hard to see what is written on the blades, but I think on the longer one it's E. M. Mundy, a Sheffield cutlery maker. On the other blade is "Britain's" and something else, but I can't get through the muck to see what.



The next is a two-bladed penknife with hallmarks on both sides of the case. If I'm reading those right, it's Sheffield 1933 (q) and the maker W.N is William Needham of Sheffield. Needham's made knives like this with their own stamp on the blade, but this one is stamped Richardson 92 Hatton Garden, which I think was the London office of Richardson's of Sheffield.



Then this, Wilkinson's Sword with "Solingen Rostfrie" on the blade, so German steel I think.



Next, this two-inch knife has "Richards Sheffield" on the blade with a lamp-post logo. Again a Sheffield company, originally from Germany. Not high quality.



And last this one has no identifying marks, no idea where it came from, or who made it.


----------



## Alpha550t

These are a few I have lying around. The lino knife was my dad's, I've got few spare blades, it will be around 60 years old and I still use it. An Opinel. I made the one on the far right when I was about 14. The army knife is amazing, the locking spring is as good as I imagine it was when new, not bad considering its 80 years old!


----------



## spinynorman

Alpha550t said:


> These are a few I have lying around. The lino knife was my dad's, I've got few spare blades, it will be around 60 years old and I still use it. An Opinel. I made the one on the far right when I was about 14. The army knife is amazing, the locking spring is as good as I imagine it was when new, not bad considering its 80 years old!


 Great collection. That army knife looks really solid and the lino knife is vicious.

There's an interesting history of the Needham name in knife making - William Needham that made my little penknife and Needham Veall & Tyzack, who owned the Taylor's "Eye" Witness brand on your lino knife.

https://nons.co.uk/UK Records/Trades/Trades_Cutlers.htm


----------



## Biker

Hundreds and hundreds of years ago, my dad used to smoke a pipe and he cleaned his bowl out with one of these.

I think it's still around somewhere...

[IMG alt="DSC_1657s" data-ratio="49.63"]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50252405233_3327ae7ba2_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Alpha550t

Biker said:


> Hundreds and hundreds of years ago, my dad used to smoke a pipe and he cleaned his bowl out with one of these.
> 
> I think it's still around somewhere...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3


 I've told you a million times to stop exaggerating!


----------



## Biker

Alpha550t said:


> I've told you a million times to stop exaggerating!


 I don't know how many times I have told you.... Sorry!


----------



## Alpha550t

Biker said:


> Hundreds and hundreds of years ago, my dad used to smoke a pipe and he cleaned his bowl out with one of these.
> 
> I think it's still around somewhere...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3


 Total tangent. It doesn't seem that long ago that you'd come across a consultant in hospital smoking a pipe!


----------



## spinynorman

Biker said:


> Hundreds and hundreds of years ago, my dad used to smoke a pipe and he cleaned his bowl out with one of these.
> 
> I think it's still around somewhere...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3


 There was a version with a flat bit on the end for tamping down the tobacco.


----------



## Biker

Aaaaahh,,,, that's the one..


----------



## jsud2002

The £7 mystery knife box just arrived

























The lock knife is great I really like it but the rainbow knife is a little "blingy" for my liking but will make a great christmas present for one of my stepsons .

Might go and order the £10 mystery box now as I am curious what I will get


----------



## topheronetwoo

I've been making knives for.nearly a year now, I'm on Instagram as teddysknives if anyone is interested.


----------



## jsud2002

I was helping out at the Charity Shop for the Animal Sanctuary where my wife volunteers at today and this little sheath knife came in with a lot of donations . As a rule the shop does not sell knives and it would have been disposed of , I gave a donation and brought it home with me .

















It measures just umder 6 inches long and IMO is very pretty. I plan on tidying it up especially the blade and sharpen it .

Any info /advice on cleaning up would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pete wilding

spinynorman said:


> There was a version with a flat bit on the end for tamping down the tobacco.


 As an avid pipe smoker hers mine


----------



## johnbaz

jsud2002 said:


> I was helping out at the Charity Shop for the Animal Sanctuary where my wife volunteers at today and this little sheath knife came in with a lot of donations . As a rule the shop does not sell knives and it would have been disposed of , I gave a donation and brought it home with me .
> 
> View attachment 31864
> 
> 
> View attachment 31865
> 
> 
> It measures just umder 6 inches long and IMO is very pretty. I plan on tidying it up especially the blade and sharpen it .
> 
> Any info /advice on cleaning up would be greatly appreciated.


 I read that citric acid dip is excellent for removing rust although i've not tried it, I think the cirtic acid comes as crystals that is dissolved in water, Some use white vinegar but i've also heard others trash it!!

Nice little scouts Bowie, I have one somewhere!!

I don't seem to have a pic of the knife on it's own, It's the sheathed one at bottom centre, It's quite small as is the stacked handle one straight aboved iy that's unsheathed :thumbsup:










John 

John


----------



## midnitemo

Thats a lot of Sheath Knives......i don't actually own one but i'm open to it,,,,nearest thing i have is a vietnam era Camilus jet fighter survival knife....like a marine Ka Bar only slightly shorter in the blade



jsud2002 said:


> The £7 mystery knife box just arrived
> 
> View attachment 24168
> 
> 
> View attachment 24169
> 
> 
> View attachment 24170
> 
> 
> The lock knife is great I really like it but the rainbow knife is a little "blingy" for my liking but will make a great christmas present for one of my stepsons .
> 
> Might go and order the £10 mystery box now as I am curious what I will get


 more of China's finest



WRENCH said:


> Sometimes referred to as a "Spar Hook" and used by thatchers.


 looks a bit like a Grape harvesting blade


----------



## Duncan U.

Nice to see some people interested in knives on here :thumbsup:

I've been forging knives for about 20 years as a hobby, but only made about thirty. Here is an example of my work:


----------

